# Ping Pong electrónico



## adolfof (Nov 30, 2009)

Buenas tardes a todos, me presento de nuevo, mi nombre es Alberto Flores Martínez
soy de Cancún, QROO. estudio en la UNID y llevo una materia de el fascinante mundo de la electrónica.

He visitado muchas veces este foro, sin registrarme claro, reciente me registré por que  me pareció buena idea que me puedan ayudar con un proyecto (final) de mi clase.


Quiero armar un "Ping Pong electrónico"

les dejo la imagen de como se tiene que ver.



se supone que son 16 leds, 8 de cada lado.
se supone que al presionar el push button el led tiene que encender y apagarse luego el siguiente, como si fuera una bola de ping pong avanzando, me dijo el profesor que necesito un "555" para hacer ese recorrimiento.
igual es necesario que cuando "la bola" llegue del otro lado, al estar en el ultimo led, se presione el push button para "regresar" la bola, y ahora el led vaya en sentido contrario, aqui el chiste es presionar el push button en el momento preciso para "rebotar" la pelota del otro lado. me explico? 

el profesor solo me dio un dibujo de como es, sin nombres ni nada, y me pidio que lo investigue, y aqui estoy recurrí a ustedes la más grande comunidad de electrónica por ayuda.

ojalá algunos me puedan decir que tanto necesito para llevar este proyecto acabo, en cuestiones de materiales y estructura.

muchas gracias y un saludo!


----------



## Chico3001 (Dic 1, 2009)

Lo puedes hacer con microcontroladores o solo con electronica digital?

Obvio con micros es mas simple pero requiere programacion... con electronica digital es posible pero los circuitos saldran mas grandes.....


----------



## adolfof (Dic 1, 2009)

Es con circuitos logicos. Usando protoboars y compuertas. Alguna idea? Gracias!!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 1, 2009)

Divagando un poco:
Tal vez se podría hacer algo con un par de CD4017 un Clock (LM555) y alguna que otra compuerta que "lea" que LED esta encendido y que pulsador este "Activado", de acuerdo al resultado de esta lectura habilitar la inversión (Visual) del avance de los LED´S


----------



## junior88 (Feb 3, 2010)

buenas noches a todos ese ping pong se podria hacer con un multiplexore o con un contador


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 4, 2010)

A mi se me hace... que se requiere un corrimiento paralelo a paralelo. Cuando el bit se encuentre en la ultima posicion, debe de hacer una and con el boton. si el resultado es uno, un flip flop invierte el sentido del corrimiento y regresa la bola, si no, se pierde y al tener todos un cero, el juego se reinicia.
Facil no?


----------



## junior88 (Feb 4, 2010)

gracias antiworldx. necesito hacer un ping pong me podrías ayudar o si conoces una pagina que me pueda recomendar para buscar esa información, te lo agradezco ante mano


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 4, 2010)

mmm no creo conocer paginas, bueno esta precisamente. La idea me la saque de la mente. Pero en verdad no esta complicado. Lo mas complicado (relativamente) seria calcular el 555 para que no trabaje ni demasiado rapido ni demasiado lento.
De los circuitos que mencione... cuales no tienes ni idea de lo que dije?


----------



## junior88 (Feb 4, 2010)

el 4017 es un contador de una sola dirección creo que tiene 10 salidas eso lo entendí pero el corrimiento paralelo a paralelo no lo entendí, creo que entendí que en las ultima salida del 4017 le coloque una puerta and para que se regreses pero lo de mas quede nulo no tengo ni idea


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 4, 2010)

nop... 
Buscate en internet estos conceptos y luego me vuelves a preguntar...
Registro de corrimiento o Shift Register. (el que dara movimiento a la pelotita)
flip flop D y T (el que cambiara el sentido de la pelotita)


----------



## junior88 (Feb 4, 2010)

ok el flip flop de disparo de flanco es el que me va a cambiar el estado, los flip flop de registros me darán la secuencias que quiero luego cuando cambio el estado cambia la dirección del otro algo así es disculpe la falta de conocimiento es que soy nuevo en esto


----------



## MrCarlos (Feb 4, 2010)

Hola junior88

Creo el circuito contenido en la imagen adjunta te podría servir.

Solo debes quitar 2 LED’s y reprogramar los puentes entre los diodos y la señal que cambia el estado del Flip-Flop
A través de los transistores Q7 y Q8.

Este circuito, si mal no recuerdo, es obra del elaficionado.

saludos.
a sus ordenes


----------



## junior88 (Feb 4, 2010)

hala Mrcarlos lo simule y esta muy bien pero el problema es que cuando la pelota llega al final debería apagarse si el jugador no presiona un pulsador para devolver la pelota como hago para codificarlo de esa manera. de antemano garcías


----------



## MrCarlos (Feb 4, 2010)

Hola junior88

--el problema es que cuando la pelota llega al final debería apagarse si el jugador no presiona un pulsador para devolver la pelota como hago para codificarlo de esa manera—

Por eso te digo en mi mensaje anterior:
Solo debes quitar 2 LED’s y reprogramar los puentes entre los diodos y la señal que cambia el estado del Flip-Flop
A través de los transistores Q7 y Q8.

Y, Además agregar un circuito para lo que deseas que haga cuando el “Contrincante” no golpea la bolita.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## jcsg2007 (Jun 25, 2010)

Hola Mr Carlos pero en el circuito que anexaste no veo donde van los SW para devolver la pelota


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 25, 2010)

Hola jcsg2007

Ese circuito habría que diseñarlo.
Por ejemplo una compuerta AND de 2 entradas. Una de ellas al primero LED la otra entrada al botón para regresar la “Pelotita”.
Otro circuito igual para el otro jugador.
Si no lo presionan a tiempo otra circuiteria restablecería el sistema y seguramente en algún contador agregaría un punto mas para el jugador contrario.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## antiworldx (Jun 26, 2010)

no inventen... seguro ya acabo el semestre y lo reprobo... ya nunca volvio a entrar el usuario... 
Fogonazo, de favor, y por salud del foro seria bueno que ya mandaran este tema a moderacion... es basura...


----------



## electronico500 (Dic 8, 2011)

Mi profesor de digital nos dejo este proyeccto final mas sin enambio no tenemos ni idea de como hacerlo...no se si podrian ayudarme...


----------



## BKAR (Dic 9, 2011)

uno de los ejemplos clasicos es el PING PONG con el 16f84a en TV
----



electronico500 dijo:


> Mi profesor de digital nos dejo este proyeccto final mas sin enambio no tenemos ni idea de como hacerlo...no se si podrian ayudarme...



decir que no tienen ni idea de como hacerlo? eso ya es grave
haber algo que se me ocurre
los 20 leds son salidas de decodificadores(no necesariamente un deco),
contadores ascendentes descendentes para el vaivén de la pelotita
y cuando estén al extremo una lógica para cambiar de dirección con los controles de cada jugador...
lo demas es simple
si el jugador responde tarde(una logica para cuando este fuera de "rango" o posición para responder), de ahi unos contadores y registros y ahhhh!!! 
sorprende a tu profesor, ponle tiempo a cada nivel, y que cada nivel aumente la velocidad,
con el 555 para que ande de 1 a 20Hz utliliza un multiplexor analógico 4051 u otros parecidos
para seleccionar digitalmente valores RC para diferentes frecuencias


----------



## antiworldx (Dic 9, 2011)

Jajajaja BKAR, esta excelente tu respuesta. Todo es cuestión de ponerse a trabajar en vez de ponerse a ver bob esponja...


----------



## ghostgirl (Nov 26, 2016)

hola buenos dias a mi tambien me encargaron hacer el famoso juego del ping pong pero, sin diodos solo con compuertas logicas y flip flops alguien tiene una idea o un diagrama que me pueda servir? intente utilizar flip flops JK pero los valores que me dan son muy grandes y pues el resultado no da y tambien intente hacer otro diagrama pero igual no me ayuda , porfavor ayudenme!


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Nov 26, 2016)

Hola, imposible ayudar sino aportas hasta donde llegaste.


----------



## miguelus (Nov 27, 2016)

Buenos días.

Si quieres hacer un bonito Ping-Pong...



Busca por Internet " AY-3-8500 "

Sal U2


----------



## palurdo (Nov 27, 2016)

miguelus dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Si quieres hacer un bonito Ping-Pong...
> 
> ...



Por curiosidad he buscado el AY-3-8500 y leyendo información me he encontrado con el SN76410 como "controlador universal de juegos". Luego he buscado sobre ese ic y he encontrado algo extraño...

He encontrado esta patente de 1978, donde se describe el funcionamiento de un interfaz para videojuegos bastante peculiar, pero luego he buscado esto...

http://www.edubilla.com/invention/touchpad/

Y me he quedado


----------



## miguelus (Nov 27, 2016)

palurdo dijo:


> Por curiosidad he buscado el AY-3-8500 y leyendo información me he encontrado con el SN76410 como "controlador universal de juegos". Luego he buscado sobre ese ic y he encontrado algo extraño...
> 
> He encontrado esta patente de 1978, donde se describe el funcionamiento de un interfaz para videojuegos bastante peculiar, pero luego he buscado esto...
> 
> ...



Buenas tardes palurdo.

He echado un vistazo a los  enlaces que has posteado, y a primera vista no he entendido de qué van, cuando tenga un rato libre los miraré más despacio.

El AY-3-8500 se hizo muy popular en la segunda mitad de los años 70, fue el primer Circuito LSI que permitía realizar un Juego completo del Pin Pong que ya funcionaba en los Salones Recreativos.

Incluso, algunos fabricantes de TV BW lo incluían de serie en algunos modelos.

Hoy día, este CI aún se puede encontrar, por un bajo precio, en algunos establecimientos de Componentes Electrónicos.

Este enlace es muy descriptivo para este CI...

http://www.pong-story.com/GIMINI1978.pdf

Si os queréis divertir poneos en  "Modo Retro" he intentad montaros este jueguecito 

Es con lo que nos divertíamos (entre otras cosa inconfesables) en aquellos maravillosos años.

Sal U2


----------



## palurdo (Nov 27, 2016)

Sobre lo que he encontrado, pongo la traducción del resumen de la patente registrada en enero de 1978 que he encontrado (lo escrito en paréntesis es aclaración mía):



> Un aparato de videojuego y un método en el cual se producen señales de salida de dos ejes (de coordenadas) cuando una superficie activada con señales de excitación X-Y es tocada por un dedo humano. La superficie de control tiene una configuración correspondiente al área de juego del display de vídeo (ventana). El dispositivo tiene la capacidad de detectar la presencia o no del dedo del usuario, así como la intensidad o presión del tacto, y así añadir mas dimensión de control ya que la presencia del dedo del usuario en la superficie de control puede ser usada para activar la pantalla de vídeo y mostrar la implementación de la partida del usuario, si es el caso, para introducir un mayor elemento de sorpresa y excitación en las partidas de videojuegos.



Además, entre los detalles de la implementación, aparece este boceto:



Por lo que se puede ver, este buen hombre en 1978 describió un interfaz para juegos que casa perfectamente con la descripción y funcionamiento de un panel táctil o touchpad tal como lo conocemos hoy día, pero los primeros paneles táctiles aparecieron en 1982, y legalmente se reconoce la invención del touchpad a alguien que lo llamó así en 1988, pero por lo que veo, 10 años antes el touchpad ya había sido inventado y seguramente el inventor real no ha recibido acreditación por ello.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Nov 27, 2016)

yo me pregunto como hacer video compuesto a puro TTL

en el diagrama muestra un generador horizontal, uno vertical y el sincronia.

una vez vi el diagrama logico del la *TIA* del atari 2600 y la verdad dije es una asaña hacer video compuesto.


----------



## biomed (Abr 23, 2021)

Alguien podría ayudarme con el proyecto del pinpong??

Han adjuntado una imagen, pero no dice que transitores, o que diodos utlizan, se los agradecería muchisimo


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Abr 23, 2021)

Hola, deberías explicar con más detalles de lo que quieres hacer, que recursos tienes o que condiciones hay, sumado a los avances que tienes hasta al momento.
Recuerda que aquí la ley del mínimo esfuerzo no está bien visto...


----------

